# SouthWest Ohio Waterfowl Hunters Party 11/10



## OHTodd (May 28, 2007)

Warren County Ohio Ducks Unlimited
Waterfowl Hunters Party

November 10, 2007

The Practice Center
I-75 & Rt. 123 (Exit 36)
400 Grand Oak Dr
Franklin, OH 45005

Doors Open at 6:00PM

Tickets are $25.00 and includes:
Dinner & Drinks  Beer Included
1 Chance on a Shotgun
Wear something Camo and get another chance on a Shotgun
Tickets will NOT be sold at the door


Southwest Ohio Waterfowl Hunters 
Buy Your Tickets NOW!
Only 150 Tickets will be sold


----------

